# Super super mega PLL challenge that you probably won't care about



## applemobile (Nov 26, 2012)

Just for fun/the love an respect of all. 

One must perform 5 PLL's in a row and time it. That simple. 

Rules. 

Cube must start in a solved state. 
Cube must end in a solved state.
AUF all you want.
All 5 PLL's must be different. (e.g all 4 G-perms count as DIFFERENT PLL's)

Video responses prefered.


----------



## WBCube (Nov 26, 2012)

Just so I'm sure, this is possible, yeah?


----------



## applemobile (Nov 26, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## blade740 (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorry, no camera to take video, but I did 7.16 with A, A, U, U, H. I'm pretty slow, though.

Edit: Wait, that was the same U twice, just from the opposite angle. best I can do is 8.69 with AAUUZ.


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 27, 2012)

WBCube said:


> Just so I'm sure, this is possible, yeah?



yes. He allows any amount of auf, so you can do any 4 random PLLs, and then do whichever fifth one will solve it


----------



## StephenC (Nov 27, 2012)

WBCube said:


> Just so I'm sure, this is possible, yeah?
> 
> 
> uberCuber said:
> ...



I think what he meant was whether or not you would get one of the PLL's that you had used before? Actually, I think that if you do 4 random PLL's, you are less likely to get a PLL that you have used before then you are to get one that you have already used.


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 27, 2012)

5.78 with JTUAA although I can probably get sub-5.


----------



## applemobile (Nov 27, 2012)

T,Jb,H,Ub,Z - 7.86


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 27, 2012)

That title, I like your strategy very much.
Edit: UUUHH- 5.66


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 27, 2012)

17.783 - YVNFR


----------



## WBCube (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh, I figured you couldn't use the same PLL twice. Nevermind it.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 27, 2012)

WBCube said:


> Oh, I figured you couldn't use the same PLL twice. Nevermind it.



You can't. 5BLD is a cheater.


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 27, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> You can't. 5BLD is a cheater.



Sorie. 6.25 with TJHUZ


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 27, 2012)

Also, since everyone else seems to be breaking to no-repeat rule: 5.19 with JJJTU

Edit: lol nvm 5BLD was called out.


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 27, 2012)

yoshinator said:


> lol nvm 5BLD was called out.



Oh shut it you buffoon
If you're gonna cheat at least do UUUUU

Just joking ofc


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 27, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Oh shut it you buffoon
> If you're gonna cheat at least do UUUUU
> 
> Just joking ofc



I'm sorry. I was just kidding.

Also, it wouldn't finish solved. =P


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 28, 2012)

yoshinator said:


> Also, it wouldn't finish solved. =P



Ua Ua Ua Ua Ub


----------

